# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] toggle between worksheets?

## Debbie

I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
function that I can use with worksheets?

Deb

----------


## Ron de Bruin

Hi Debbie

Ctrl-PageUp
Ctrl-PageDown

--
Regards Ron de Bruin
http://www.rondebruin.nl



"Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:599727D9-19DD-437F-B573-436500D31DA3@microsoft.com...
>I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
> function that I can use with worksheets?
>
> Deb

----------


## Duke Carey

In adddition to Ron's keystrokes for worksheet Tabs,

Ctrl-F6 & Ctrl-Shift-F6 cycle between open workBOOKS


"Debbie" wrote:

> I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
> function that I can use with worksheets?
>
> Deb

----------


## Debbie

Thanks Ron, but this doesn't toggle between last used worksheet - is there
any other short keys that do?

"Ron de Bruin" wrote:

> Hi Debbie
>
> Ctrl-PageUp
> Ctrl-PageDown
>
> --
> Regards Ron de Bruin
> http://www.rondebruin.nl
>
>
>
> "Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:599727D9-19DD-437F-B573-436500D31DA3@microsoft.com...
> >I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
> > function that I can use with worksheets?
> >
> > Deb
>
>
>

----------


## Duke Carey

Debbie -

I don't think there's any keystroke combo that will take you to your last
used tabbed sheet.  If you do NOT use Edit Directly in Cell, you can
double-click a formula to have it take you to the cell(s) it references, then
use the F5 key to go back to the original formula.  Not quite the same thing,
but sometimes useful...


"Debbie" wrote:

> Thanks Ron, but this doesn't toggle between last used worksheet - is there
> any other short keys that do?
>
> "Ron de Bruin" wrote:
>
> > Hi Debbie
> >
> > Ctrl-PageUp
> > Ctrl-PageDown
> >
> > --
> > Regards Ron de Bruin
> > http://www.rondebruin.nl
> >
> >
> >
> > "Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:599727D9-19DD-437F-B573-436500D31DA3@microsoft.com...
> > >I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
> > > function that I can use with worksheets?
> > >
> > > Deb
> >
> >
> >

----------


## Bob Phillips

Do you mean Ctrl-F6?

--

HTH

RP
(remove nothere from the email address if mailing direct)


"Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:5EC3C537-EEFC-47E4-B1CC-8037F32B733E@microsoft.com...
> Thanks Ron, but this doesn't toggle between last used worksheet - is there
> any other short keys that do?
>
> "Ron de Bruin" wrote:
>
> > Hi Debbie
> >
> > Ctrl-PageUp
> > Ctrl-PageDown
> >
> > --
> > Regards Ron de Bruin
> > http://www.rondebruin.nl
> >
> >
> >
> > "Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:599727D9-19DD-437F-B573-436500D31DA3@microsoft.com...
> > >I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a
similar
> > > function that I can use with worksheets?
> > >
> > > Deb
> >
> >
> >

----------


## Lady Layla

Ctrl + Tab will toggle between open Workbooks


"Duke Carey" <DukeCarey@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:833E9B0E-45EB-4856-936B-57D3928DBF7A@microsoft.com...
: In adddition to Ron's keystrokes for worksheet Tabs,
:
: Ctrl-F6 & Ctrl-Shift-F6 cycle between open workBOOKS
:
:
: "Debbie" wrote:
:
: > I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
: > function that I can use with worksheets?
: >
: > Deb

----------


## Gord Dibben

Debbie

No.

These just scroll through the sheets in order of their appearance in the
workbook, not the order in which you used them.

To go back to a sheet that is not adjacent requires VBA code.


Gord Dibben Excel MVP


On Thu, 5 May 2005 12:41:13 -0700, Debbie <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com>
wrote:

>Thanks Ron, but this doesn't toggle between last used worksheet - is there
>any other short keys that do?
>
>"Ron de Bruin" wrote:
>
>> Hi Debbie
>>
>> Ctrl-PageUp
>> Ctrl-PageDown
>>
>> --
>> Regards Ron de Bruin
>> http://www.rondebruin.nl
>>
>>
>>
>> "Debbie" <Debbie@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:599727D9-19DD-437F-B573-436500D31DA3@microsoft.com...
>> >I love the ALT-TAB function to toggle between documents.  Is there a similar
>> > function that I can use with worksheets?
>> >
>> > Deb
>>
>>
>>

----------


## bob_bobson

Hi Deb,
an alternative to toggling is to open both tabs in 2 windows side by side.  Then you can work in both.
In excel 2010 you can do this by following these steps:

http://office.microsoft.com/en-au/ex...x#BMarrangeall

cheers
Bob

----------


## peemblis

This is 8 years old but with Excel 2007 you can click on the "New Window" button in the View tab and create a new window of your same excel file. Then you can use "alt + tab" to toggle between the two windows like you usually do. That should do the trick.

----------


## heljis

> This is 8 years old but with Excel 2007 you can click on the "New Window" button in the View tab and create a new window of your same excel file. Then you can use "alt + tab" to toggle between the two windows like you usually do. That should do the trick.



Thank you!! <3

----------

